# when to expect fry



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a lyretail swordtail that I think is about to have fry, I can see the eyes of the fry grouped together in the fish whan should I expect the fry? :?:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Anytime now . If you can see the fry/their eyes, then be ready for them. Remember, the mother may eat them, so keep an eye on her if you want the fry to survive


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

I have got her in a breeding trap that I saved 130+ green swords with the other day


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Just remember not to leave her in there for too long. It is really stressful on the mother. Good luck


----------



## jesse_fish_kid (Feb 4, 2007)

yesterday she had 120+babies!!! But she jumped out of the breeder and ate about 30+ of them


----------

